# 157w or 160 opinions please



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

I have both..i really liked my 157w this weekend..it was pretty stable and handled well...its the first wide board i've really riden and liked. what size are your feet?


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

This doesn't answer your question, but are you sure a 157 or 160 would be long enough? I'm more than 50lbs lighter than you and a half foot shorter, and I like riding my friend's 155.


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

ive got a 162 but was thinking about something shorter and more nimble.i wear a 10.5.how big are you slinky? what did you like about the 157w?


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm 6'4 190 with a size 12....
I found the board to be very responsive, its a burton Custom. I was able to bomb down hills at a good clip and not feel like it was going to wash out on me...it was only my second time out this season so my legs arent totally their yet but it felt easier to get up in the air then my 160 rossignol...the cons i would say are it was harder to keep afloat in powder but thats about it


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't suggest you do a wide board with only 10.5 boots. Not even at the size 157. If all you ride is powder, then a wide board will be great. For your weight and riding style, I recommend you ride a 159 or 160 regular.

Here are the Pros and Cons with board lengths...

Shorter Boards (boards that are below your weight range)

Pros: More control, more flex (even if the board is meant to be a little stiffer, since you are well above the weight range of the board, you are effectively making it softer), much easier to perform tricks on

Cons: Less float in soft snow such as powder, generally less speed (speed is highly dependent on snow conditions and rider skill level0), less stability at higher speeds, less "pop" - the reason for the less pop has to do with the above explanation of you being over the weight range for the board

Longer Boards (boards that are your weight range and above)

Pros: More float especially good for powder riding, more stability at speed, more "pop", board is designed with your weight range in mind so you get the intended feel of the board, generally more speed

Cons: Less control than shorter boards, are slightly heavier, harder to do tricks like spins

There are probably more to this, but it is all I can think of at the moment. I'm sure others will add their expertise.

Of course, a rockered board will change all of these factors. For example, if you get a 157 snowboard with rocker, you will actually gain float. Still, a 160 rocker will float better than a 157 rocker. Equally so, a 160 rocker will make it easier to butter and control, but a 157 rocker will still be better at it.

Now, you can ride a 157 just fine for all-mountain at your weight. You will have to adjust your riding to accommodate for the smaller size. For example, let's say you are riding in powder with this 157. You will most likely have to set your bindings back on the board and will have to use your back leg more to keep your nose above the pow. You'll be able to ride it, but at the end of the day your leg will hate you for it.

If you want to go with a 157, try one with a rocker. A 158 with rocker will be even better. Avoid the wide boards, you don't need those unless your boot size is 12 +


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Leo said:


> I don't suggest you do a wide board with only 10.5 boots. Not even at the size 157. If all you ride is powder, then a wide board will be great. For your weight and riding style, I recommend you ride a 159 or 160 regular.
> 
> Here are the Pros and Cons with board lengths...
> 
> ...


listen to this guy


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

not to further cloud the issue, but a lot of this is personal preference. 

I'm 5'10 and 270 and I ride a Rome Riff 158w. I have size 11 feet but the Burton Rulers I'm cursed with have the shinkage tech, which helps. 

I have a 163w Forum Raider for pow, and its a boat. I could surf the damn thing in Santa Cruz. 

Next board is going to be a 156 Sierrascope (I think) as everything is saying I don't need a wide. So it up to you

Some guys are having a blast on a mini-board or a snowskate, so alot of it is what you want to do. Are you a bomber? 160 might not be enough speed for you. Park? 157 might be too long for a jibber. 



Clif notes: boards are personal preference


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

I prefer narrower boards hands down. I'm 185-190 and ride a 162 all mountain, all the time. The shorter board "should" feel more maneuverable and faster edge to edge, but because it's wide it won't. It'll feel like a boat. 

My next board is likely a 161--but 161 and 162 is pretty much the same thing.


----------

